# Pomeranian barks all night - any ideas?



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, sorry this is a long one,

My problem is that my dog barks from about 5 in the morning, every morning.
I cannot correct the behaviour because she stops if I come downstairs. She gets plenty of exercise and is crated at night with a teddy for company.
I am running out of ideas. any suggestions would be appreciated.

Here is the full story-

I have a 2 year old male CKCS and he is the most gentil and loving dog I have ever owned. We got him as a puppy and have had very few problems.
I wanted to get a companion for Hammy and so started looking into getting another small dog. 
This is when I found Poppy, a 10 mth old orange sable female Pomeranian being sold locally.
We took Hammy along to see if he liked her and it was love at first sight for both me and him.
She was so calm and didn't bark once - which I had not expected from this breed.

We took her home the same day. That night we put her to bed in a crate in the lounge where hammy sleeps.
I had expected some barking... but she started as soon as the lights went off.

Now I had been through this with Hammy so I knew all she wanted was attention and I had to ignore her and eventually she would stop.

But seems like Poppy didn't know how this was meant to work. 4 full hours later she was still barking very loudly. So I went back downstairs and let her out of her crate. I figured she must be scared or jealous that Hammy had free reign of the lounge. I went straight back upstairs and left her with Hammy.
This didn't work either, the barking was less constant but still every 10 minutes or so.
By this time my husband had had enough. He put Poppy back in her crate and moved her into the bathroom. This meant she was soundproofed from us and the neighbours.

So this is nearly two months later and she is still in the bathroom and still barks in the morning until I go downstairs.
We did have a few quiet nights the first couple of weeks but it seems to be getting worse and i'm running out of ideas.
Apart from this she is the perfect pomeranian.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Kitarna said:


> Hello everyone, sorry this is a long one,
> 
> My problem is that my dog barks from about 5 in the morning, every morning.
> I cannot correct the behaviour because she stops if I come downstairs. She gets plenty of exercise and is crated at night with a teddy for company.
> ...


I have had the same problem my Bichon barked/cried during the night from 12 - 6.30am  I couldn' do it any longer as my 2 children are siting exams. he is now caged in my bedroom and sleeps from 11pm till 6.30 most nights. I have also put an old t shirt of mine in the crate.
Where did poppy sleep before you bought her?


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

I have put one of my t shirts on the teddy thats in the crate with her. Didn't make any difference but I have left it in anyway.

I am not sure where she slept before we brought her. The owner had lots of dogs but kept them all outside in very little kennels. Poppy was being kept inside due to the other dogs not liking her...I think she was with people at night time.

The last resort is moving her crate into our bedroom.. I was a bit hesitant to do this as i eventually want her to sleep in the lounge with Hammy.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the only way your going to get any peace is to let her sleep with you,if its something she`s used to after all what harm can it do??


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Kitarna said:


> I have put one of my t shirts on the teddy thats in the crate with her. Didn't make any difference but I have left it in anyway.
> 
> I am not sure where she slept before we brought her. The owner had lots of dogs but kept them all outside in very little kennels. Poppy was being kept inside due to the other dogs not liking her...I think she was with people at night time.
> 
> The last resort is moving her crate into our bedroom.. I was a bit hesitant to do this as i eventually want her to sleep in the lounge with Hammy.


You are ging to have a hard time breaking her if she slept with her owners. You could try her in your room and move her closer to your door every night and eventually into the hall/landing.
I am in a bungalow which I think is harder as there is no room that is soundproof.



shortbackandsides said:


> I think the only way your going to get any peace is to let her sleep with you,if its something she`s used to after all what harm can it do??


I agree, I am going to try and move him further away from my bed but am not really that concerened if he stays where he is.
I listened to too many people who were horrified at him being in the same room as me and lost weeks of sleep.


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep my pup in our bedroom to stop his barking, very similar to yours, barking from about 5am and the neighbours were not happy! he now sleeps right through and eventually we will start moving his crate out of our room and then downstairs when we know he is completely settled! for the time being i would rather have a good nioghts sleep!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi
Have you tryed covering her crate? 
If that didn't work how about a nightlight as some Poms don't like the dark.

We exercise ours before bedtime, Im not talking a long walk. A good run around the garden, then some play and then calming them down.
Then crated, dog treat and night night see you in the morning.

We normally get till 7-7.30am which is good for any toy breed (small bladder)

Shutting her away is going to make her bark more, and as loud as she can as she wants to be with you & the other family pets.

You could also leave her a safe chew toy to keep her occupied during the night and when she wakes.

Its trial & error but she will settle 
Poms can be very stubborn :crazy: but don't think just because they are tiny that they are not a dog... they just wrap you round there paws 

Good Luck *


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe her old owners used to let her out at this kind of time and that is also what she had gotten used to it's a hard age to sell a pup at as they are just getting used to rules and then to get sold on and have to start again, it is very hard for them to change quickly.

Pom's still think they are big spitz breeds who like to live in a pack I know my lot do, we only have the oldies upstairs oh and the chi. The others all live together where they are quite happy and only wake if they hear us getting up in the morning.

Does she get a bedtime biscuit? my poms like a wee treat when they go to bed this is the only time they get their biccie as they then know it must be bed time. Even our pups who are now coming up 8 month old know that when the biccies come out it's time for bed. Maybe worth a try, also what about leaving a small lamp on for her she may not like the darkness just a thought.

Hope this helps.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

Update 

I moved Poppy into my bedroom last night. She slept until 6.40 am, which is when she started whining to be let out for a wee. 
She didn't bark once.
So I guess thats our plan of action now. She will sleep in our bedroom.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Kitarna said:


> Update
> 
> I moved Poppy into my bedroom last night. She slept until 6.40 am, which is when she started whining to be let out for a wee.
> She didn't bark once.
> So I guess thats our plan of action now. She will sleep in our bedroom.


Good nights sleep then
Are you happy with that?


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

tyrole said:


> Good nights sleep then
> Are you happy with that?


Yeah, good nights sleep for everyone.

I have no problem with her sleeping in the bedroom with me. My husband thinks its unfair on Hammy. I tried to remind him that Hammy is a dog and probably doesn't get jealous, he's always been quite happy sleeping in the lounge.

I guess I just hoped that the two dogs would sleep together.

We might eventually be able to move her in with Hammy, but I am in no hurry.
This way Poppy doesn't get stressed out, and we get sleep.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Kitarna said:


> Yeah, good nights sleep for everyone.
> 
> I have no problem with her sleeping in the bedroom with me. My husband thinks its unfair on Hammy. I tried to remind him that Hammy is a dog and probably doesn't get jealous, he's always been quite happy sleeping in the lounge.
> 
> ...


I totally agree
The problem I have is that my mother is looking after Bailey whilst we are on hols, she doesn't get up till 8.30 am and my little one wakes at 6.30 :lol: plus she doesn't really agree with him sleeping in the bedroom


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

tyrole said:


> I totally agree
> The problem I have is that my mother is looking after Bailey whilst we are on hols, she doesn't get up till 8.30 am and my little one wakes at 6.30 :lol: plus she doesn't really agree with him sleeping in the bedroom


Just like having children - everyone has an opinion on how you should be raising them. In my case its my Dad that has some fairly strong views, but he generally doesn't interfere.
It's always differcult finding relatives that are willing to dogsit overnight..
You could suggest that Bailey is taken for a good walk before bedtime, it didn't work for Poppy but it might do for you.

PS. Poppy slept until 7am this morning. She must be liking the bedroom.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

tyrole said:


> You are ging to have a hard time breaking her if she slept with her owners. You could try her in your room and move her closer to your door every night and eventually into the hall/landing.
> I am in a bungalow which I think is harder as there is no room that is soundproof.
> 
> I agree, I am going to try and move him further away from my bed but am not really that concerened if he stays where he is.
> I listened to too many people who were horrified at him being in the same room as me and lost weeks of sleep.


our little dog sleeps inbetween us in bed under the duvet:thumbup:


----------

